# Canon A-1



## HAL (23. Juni 2003)

Ich wollte mal ein bisschen analog photographieren, einfach zum Spass, und ich hab hier eine uralte Canon A-1 (Das steht auf dem Gehäuse) gefunden. Die ist uralt (von meinen Eltern  ) aber die einzige nicht-digitale Kamera im Haus. Die braucht eine Batterie, aber ich frag mich wozu, da die rein handbetrieben ist. Die Batterie ist uach noch so voll, dass ein Kontrollämpchen leuchtet, wenn man auf nen bestimmten Knopf drückt, aber keine Anzeige im Sucher (kann mich dumpf erinneren, das da eigentlich was angezeigt werden sollte)
Brach ich diese Baterie dringend (oder hab ich die anzeige einfach versehentlich irgendwo abgestellt?) denn ich glaube die kostet 20€ oder so, pervers teuer einfach.
kann ich auch ohne was mit der camera anfangen?
ich hab ein zoom-objektiv "canon zoom lens fd 35-70mm 1:3.5-4.5"
und ein normales "caonon lens fd 50mm 1:1.4"

gibt es irgendwo ne anleitung für die kamera im internet, wo für den laien erklärt wird, wo man was mit welchen auswirkungen einstellen kann?


----------



## Leola13 (23. Juni 2003)

... für die Belichtungsmessung ? !


----------



## HAL (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Leola13 _
> *... für die Belichtungsmessung ? ! *


ok, das dachte ich mir, und kann es sein, dass ich die irgendwo abgestellt habe? denn ein kontrollämpchen an der oberseite leuchtet recht kräftig, wenn ich auf den dazugehörigen knopf drücke!

oder falls die belichtungsmessung kaputt ist, kann ich das irgendwie zweifelsfrei nachprüfen?

edit: aahhh, jetzt hab ich an! man musste so eine manjette um den knopf für das kntrollämpchen drehen! wund was sagt mir das jetzt, was ich da sehe? wie ihr sicher schon bemerkt habt, bin ich recht unbedarft, aber jeder fängt mal von vorne an


----------



## Leola13 (24. Juni 2003)

Hai,

hast ja immer noch keine Antwort. Liegt wohl daran,
dass alle mit NIKON knipsen.  



> wund was sagt mir das jetzt, was ich da sehe?



Kommt darauf an was Du siehst. Ich nehme an, beim "durch den Sucher
schauen" und drücken/halten auf den Auslöser, siehst Du eine Skala.
Entweder mit +/- oder rot/grün und einen roten/schwarzen Strich/Pfeil.

Durch verändern der Blende/Belichtingszeit musst Du diesen Pfeil in die Mitte oder in den grünen Bereich bringen. (Je nach Art der Skala)

Abdrücken. Fertig. Der Starfotograf ist geboren.

Ciao


----------



## HAL (24. Juni 2003)

tja, wenn ich beim durchschauen den auslöser halb runterdrücke, sehe ich links die belichtungszeit eingeblendet (was ist da ein normalwert bei komplett offener blende und sonnigem tag?) und rechts eine zahl, z.b. 3.0 oder 8.0 etc (leider sind ein paar der anzeigefelder kaputt, so dass aus einer acht schon mal eine spiegelverkehrte sechs wird, weil eben dieser strick nicht funktioniert) rechtsd aussen steht dann noch ein "M"


ich hab noch ne frage zur blende (canon a-1 fachmänner gefragt): von vorne gesehen, befindet sich rechts unten neben dem objektiv so ein schieberegler (der sich auch arretieren lässt) für die blende. wenn der drin ist, kann man normalerweise doie blende am objektiv einstellen. aber das geht nur manchmal, weiss auch nciht wieso, mal geht es, und wenn ich dann das objektiv abnehme und wieder draufsetze gehts nciht mehr...?


----------



## Leola13 (24. Juni 2003)

Hai,

das M steht wahrscheinlich für : Manuell, d.h.
Blende und Zeit frei wählbar.
Also müsste es auch noch ein P, S oder so geben für
Zeit-, Blenden- oder Programmautomatik.

Die Zahl rechts ist wahrscheinlich die Blende.

Der Hebel evtl. zum auslösen des Spiegels ?? um die
Tiefenschärfe zu kontrollieren. (Bin kein Canon Fachmann)

Zum Thema sonniger Tag :
http://www.imagery.de/lexikon/belreg.htm 
und
http://private.addcom.de/Ralfonso-online/Fotoschule_Inhalt/fotoschule13.html 

Ciao


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Juni 2003)

Hi HAL,

ein Objektiv darf nur bei NICHT arretiertem Abblendschieber
aufgesetzt werden, sonst funktioniert die Blende nicht.
Eigentlich auch relativ logisch, wenn man sich die Mechanik
mal kurz anschaut. Schließlich muss die Führungsnase auch hinter
dem Blendenstift des Objektivs liegen. 

Bei einem 100 ASA-Film gibts so einen groben Anhaltswert für die Belichtung:

"1/250s und Blende 8, immer wenn die Sonne lacht."

Das gilt natürlich nur tagsüber, bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vitalis (24. Juni 2003)

> "1/250s und Blende 8, immer wenn die Sonne lacht."


Schon...  Aber man sollte nicht unbedingt nach solchen Regeln fotografieren ^^ 

HAL, ich denke Du solltest Dir mal das hier ein wenig genauer anschauen: http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm Danach verstehst Du alles viel besser.


----------



## HAL (24. Juni 2003)

ok, danke sehr!


----------



## HAL (24. Juni 2003)

arghh gott nochmal! jetzt mach ich hirni das objektiv um spass ab, wo grad alles funktioniert, und jetzt geht die blende nichtmehr! ob ich jetzt diesen schiebeknopf drin oder draußen habe, egal welche postiton die blende hat, es geht ncith. beim rausnehmen des objektivs wird sie ganz klein, aber wenn ich es wieder reinsetze ist sie wieder ganz offen und lässt sich auch nichtmehr durch den drehring verändern. das komische ist, dass das bei meinen beiden objektiven so ist. ist bei beiden der drehring-mechanismus kaputt oder wie? eigentlich müsste man daraus ja folgern, dass was mit der cam nicht stimmt, aber was soll da nicht stimmen? die hat nur diesen schiebeknopf, und der arbeitet einwandfrei (naja zumindest für mich)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Juni 2003)

Hi HAL,

bitte editiere dein letztes Posting und schreib in "normaler"
deutscher Rechtschreibung, also Groß-/Kleinschreibung.

Solche Bandwurmtexte kann kein Mensch lesen, ohne sich 5 mal durch
die Buchstaben zu wühlen.

Danke
lightbox


----------



## HAL (25. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *Hi HAL,
> 
> bitte editiere dein letztes Posting und schreib in "normaler"
> ...



Das ist kein Bandwurmtext, ich schreibe nur unter Ausnutzung sämtlicher deutschen Gramattikmöglichkeiten gerne mit vielen Nebensätzen. Trozdem schreib ichs gerne nochmal 

Nachdem ich das Objektiv abgenommen habe, schaffe ich es jetzt nicht mehr, die Blende zur Funktionsfähigkeit zu bringen. Egal, ob ich den Schiebeknopf in der normalen oder arretierten Position habe, wenn ich das Objektiv einsetze, es funktioniert nciht. Auch die Stellung des Blenden-Einstellringes am Objektiv hat keinen Einfluss darauf. Da Objektiv selber ist aber voll funktionsfähig, da auch die Blende meines zweiten Objektivs nicht funktioniert. Dahre müsste es eigentlich am Apparat selber liegen, wobei ich mich frage, was da in Bezug auf die Blende nicht funktinonieren kann, da da eigentlich kaum was kaputt gehen kann. Aber wahrscheinlich irre ich mich...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. Juni 2003)

Hi HAL,

also nochmal ganz kurz:

Sagen wir, du hast kein Objektiv an der Kamera.
Dann musst du des Abblendhebel lösen / rausmachen / nicht arretieren.
Jetzt das Objektiv aufsetzen und natürlich richtig arretieren.
Jetzt kannst du am Blendenring eine bestimmte Arbeitsblende einstellen,
z.B. Blende 11.
Wenn du nun den Abblendschieber reinschiebst siehst du das abgeblendete
Bild und kannst deine Schärfentiefe sehen und einstellen.
Belichtungsmessung logischerweise ohne Abblendschieber machen und auch
ohne Abblendschieber auslösen.
Objektiv nur abnehmen, wenn der Abblendschieber draussen (gelöst) ist.

Für all das darf der Blendenring am Objektiv natürlich nicht auf "A" stehen.
Aber auch das ist ja logisch, weil was für eine Blende soll
dir das Objektiv denn dann anzeigen, wenn es auf "A" steht. 

Wenn das so nicht geht, dann ist irgendwas kaputt.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## HAL (25. Juni 2003)

Na dann ist wohl irgendetwas an der Kamera kaputt.


----------



## StFreud (19. September 2003)

Hi

Nachdem es mir zuviel wurde, mich durch die ganzen Texte und Probleme zu lesen, mein Vorschlag:
Was hälst du von einer kopierten Bedienungsanleitung der A 1?

Wenn du Versand- und Papierkosten übernimmst, sende ich dir eine zu.


----------

